# Transférer des clips vidéos dans Clips vidéo ?



## Gaigo (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour.


Suite à mon problème réglé, j'ai une autre question à vous poser.
Comme expliqué dans le titre, je voudrai installer des clips vidéos dans la rubrique "Clips vidéo" de mon Ipod. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire .. (enfin presque, lisez plus bas =D).

Moi, pour mettre des clips, je passe par la bibliothèque rubrique "Films" et j'importe le clips. Ensuite je vais sur la rubrique Ipod "section appareil" pour synchroniser les clips .. Mais ces derniers se placent dans Films au lieu de "Clips Vidéo".

Et la, j'ai besoin de votre coup de pouce 
En même temps, c'est pareil pour les rubriques "Podcast, emissions TV" je ne sais pas comment mettre des fichiers dedans.


Cordialement.


----------



## DeepDark (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir 

Les rubriques Clip Vidéo, Podcast et Emission TV sont liées directement à l'iTunes Store.
Un clip téléchargé ira se fourrer dans la rubrique Clips, idem pour Emission TV...

Mais peut-être que je me trompe... 


Edit : Rien du tout, j'ai dit que des *"?'! ...


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2008)

Oui tu te trompes...

Il suffit de préciser que la video en question est un clip video!


----------



## Gaigo (18 Décembre 2008)

Merci, ça marche 
Par contre, j'aurai aimé savoir comment créer des dossiers dans "Clips Vidéo".

Car dans Clips vidéo je compte mettre des dossier intitulé "Clips US" et "Clips FR" pour mieux s'y trouver.

Et après ces dossiers nouvellement crée, mettre les clips.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gaigo (19 Décembre 2008)

Gaigo a dit:


> [...]J'aurai aimé savoir comment créer des dossiers dans "Clips Vidéo".
> 
> Car dans Clips vidéo je compte mettre des dossier intitulé "Clips US" et "Clips FR" pour mieux s'y trouver.
> 
> ...




Petit UP


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2008)

non, ça je ne crois pas...


----------



## Gaigo (20 Décembre 2008)

OK. Merci de ta réponses alors.
Cordialement, Gaigo


----------

